# I hate human stupidity!



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Dogs Forgive and Forget... by ~Chaotic-Canine on deviantART

Found this tonight, and it seriously makes me want to cry. I just can't imagine what this poor pup went through, and it infuriates me to no end thinking that the men who did this will receiver harsher punishments for driving drunk than they will for dragging this poor thing behind their truck while doing so.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

:mad2::Cry::faint::frusty:uke:


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

That's not stupidity - that's callous indifference to a life.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Thats horrible  The ignorance of some astound me. I hope that little guy finds a good home.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I have no words :*(


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am sick to my stomach. That is animal cruelty to the the level of insanity! I am my god I just want to beat the oh man I am so angry at this I just ugh.......................


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

They should get tied to a truck and towed for doing that >:[


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

"The question is not: 'Can they reason?' nor 'Can they talk?' but 'Can they suffer?'" ~ Philosopher Jeremy Bentham

I'm not going to look because I know I'll give myself a heart attack from anger if I do. I can imagine, though, just with what has been written thus far and I firmly believe in "an eye for an eye" in situations like this.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

3Musketeers said:


> They should get tied to a truck and towed for doing that >:[


That may be the only way, considering you can't fix stupid.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

This is one of the worst things I've seen in quite a while...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Healing Up Nice by ~Chaotic-Canine on deviantART


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

:mad2::frusty:
But i'm glad to see that his wounds are healing!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> I have no words :*(


sweetie, there ARE no words.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

It's been a while since a post on DFC made me both angry, and terribly sad. 
I don't understand. I don't understand how a life can have so little value to another living being. You don't just "forget" the dog was back there. 

I...I don't understand...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> It's been a while since a post on DFC made me both angry, and terribly sad.
> I don't understand. I don't understand how a life can have so little value to another living being. You don't just "forget" the dog was back there.
> 
> I...I don't understand...


don't even try, for if you could, you'd have the capacity to be like that and you're not....

there are those, as my professor once said, who hold no value for life, not even their own.


----------

